# What's Santa Bringing?



## Duff (4/12/05)

This year Santa is bringing me a Barley Crusher and a hangover cruise on Sydney Harbour to watch the start of the Sydney/Hobart yacht race before a couple of LCPA pints at The Australian.

What's Santa bringing you?


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (4/12/05)

another keg and a mudvayne ticket :beerbang: 

maybe a couple of surprises


----------



## Jazzafish (4/12/05)

socks and undies...

NEVER leave him VB


----------



## muga (4/12/05)

Brewing dollars


----------



## Linz (4/12/05)

Was hoping on a Stainless Steel conical fermenter....BUT....Santa's helper isnt working as hard as He thought he was apparently.

Just kidding

But there is a few more of the beer styles books coming along!!


----------



## Murray (4/12/05)

Santa has already provided me with a NASA burner. I'll be testing it out a lot during the weeks leading up to Christmas just to make sure it is okay.


----------



## Ross (4/12/05)

Christmas came early for me this year with my bar...


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/12/05)

Wildbrews and other things. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Doc (4/12/05)

I was shooting for the SS Conical Fermenter but its not going to be ready in time.
So I'm getting the new 5th Generation 30Gb Video iPod. Picked it up today and now can't use it until Xmas 

Doc


----------



## barls (4/12/05)

keg system i hope


----------



## spog (4/12/05)

okay my wish list is,brew books(lots of) maybe the elves will finnish the long over due brew tree(yeah right) but 1 thing is for sure this year santa spoggy(ME) is giving spog(me again) a keg system when i get to adelaide. only prob is, is santa paying, or spog paying!!!! who bloody cares, :beerbang: gunna ave it anyways :blink:


----------



## spog (4/12/05)

ohhh forgot to ask for a lusty buxom wench but the missus gave me a side ways glance  (joking)but as she did not say NO doe;s this mean i can still put in an order for one? advice please (gotta have someone to drop in the s#@t)


----------



## nonicman (5/12/05)

Santa is bringing a pressure cooker for the yeast farm.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (5/12/05)

Santa bunyip is bringing a wireless weather station WMR968so I know when the cyclone is right out side :blink: or that the reason me feet are wet is we've had 250mm of rain in 24 hours ..... Hope to find some cheep bandwith in the new year and get it up online as well .... 

Cheers and a merry xmas to all 

Fnq Bunyip :beer:


----------



## RobW (5/12/05)

Four shiny kegs
Three beer taps
A two Gauge Reg
And a cylinder of CO2 for me
   

(Actually just four kegs - but the other stuff isn't far away)


----------



## Jez (5/12/05)

a 2 keg system from ndbrewing which I can't use till christmas.

I gaze upon its beauty everytime I walk past the Christmas tree


----------



## Asher (5/12/05)

I wish for nothing more than "Peace on Earth" and "Good Will amongst Men & Women".............
.
.
.
.
.
.............AND A shiny new Crankeinstein grain mill - model "CGM-3D" c/w ss rollers & 1/2" drive shaft

Asher for now


----------



## Mercs Own (5/12/05)

A couple more kegs for me and a 2nd hand freezer to be converted over to a fermentation fridge.

I was also thinkning about asking for a couple of books - Farm House Ales, Brew Like A Monk, Wild Brews - but I perused them at a book store recently and didnt feel they were worth a purchase. 

Ah there is always next year!

I second never give Santa a VB - I will be giving him a pint of my Strong Amber Ale 6.7%!!


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (5/12/05)

A couple of 9L kegs...I hope  

PZ.


----------



## tangent (5/12/05)

i thought brew like a monk was the best book i've read since fear & loathing in Las Vegas, well worth the $$$

I think Santa's skipping our house this year.


----------



## PostModern (5/12/05)

Santa just bought me a 320GB hard disk. Nothing exciting brewing-wise. The kegs for my last birthday are still being paid of in pressy credits :\


----------



## Kramer (5/12/05)

Santa will be blessing me with a pipe bender this year, won't do much in the brewery but will help me finish my car to get more room in the brewery!


----------



## PhilS (5/12/05)

My lovely wife just ordered me a nice 80L Aluminium stock pot. For some reason she could not comprehend the idea of an 80L S/S stockpot instead :blink: :unsure: 

Asher, nice of mill there......I got the same for my Wife's birthday just gone


----------



## Scotty (5/12/05)

A brand spankin new 5L pot still.  I love christmas, and i know by new years i will have put the still to good use. 

Scotty


----------



## Shunty (5/12/05)

With any luck, 4 more kegs and a 350 chev for the torana. I love xmas


----------



## facter (6/12/05)

santies (my bank account) is bringing me my first keg system 

heh heh heh


----------



## warrenlw63 (6/12/05)

Shunty said:


> With any luck, 4 more kegs and a 350 chev for the torana. I love xmas
> [post="95611"][/post]​




:beerbang: Cool! What type of Torana Shunty?

Warren -


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (6/12/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Shunty said:
> 
> 
> > With any luck, 4 more kegs and a 350 chev for the torana. I love xmas
> ...



Stick it in a HB Brabham Special, whoot! :super: 

PZ.


----------



## barfridge (6/12/05)

Hopefully a grain mill, hopefully a crankenstein.


----------



## hockadays (6/12/05)

A 36L keep cold cooler..All grain is almost here...I'm only missing a burner..


----------



## Bobby (6/12/05)

> A 36L keep cold cooler..All grain is almost here...I'm only missing a burner..



likewise! although i need a few extra things as well...


----------



## Shunty (6/12/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Shunty said:
> 
> 
> > With any luck, 4 more kegs and a 350 chev for the torana. I love xmas
> ...



She's an LJ 4 door, 50000 miles from new. 

Was looking at a few engine options (2jz, rb30/26 hybrid, buick 3.8 etc) but she's never going to handle fantasticaly, and chev rebuild bits are dead cheap from the states, so i figure i may as well go the whole hog and completely screw the weight balance. just cant go past the lazy power from the chev. Plus it's dead easy to get it certified over here.

attached a pickie


----------



## big d (6/12/05)

would love a six pack but gotta go on a beer diet to get rid of my keg  
cant see anything on the beer horizon this xmas but who knows what the new year will bring.

new bar dreaming
big d


----------



## warrenlw63 (6/12/05)

Nice Shunty. :beerbang: She's a pretty healthy looking old girl who's about to have her power to weight ratio greatly lifted. :lol: 

Makes me miss my old LX SS Hatchback.  

Warren -


----------



## mikem108 (6/12/05)

A 4 pack of Stockade single malt lager of course!


----------



## Shunty (6/12/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Nice Shunty. :beerbang: She's a pretty healthy looking old girl who's about to have her power to weight ratio greatly lifted. :lol:
> 
> Makes me miss my old LX SS Hatchback.
> 
> ...



Mmmm torrie hatch...

I have this recuring perverted dream about mid-mounting a corvette motor and box in a space-framed LX and turning it into a track weapon.


----------



## dickTed (18/12/05)

OK Scrooge, enough's enough. And 24C is too much. Went looking for a temp controller at Bunnings. Didn't have them. I can get one at Brew N Grow for $100, which seems reasonable. Rainbow is the gadget. Anyone seen em?

The fridge is just big enough for a fermenter. I took the seal out and took it to Fridge Seal who said it was Italian, and he could make me one to fit for $50, which I declined. You see the door is a little twisted, so a new seal wasn't actually going to fix it, so I'll cop it sweet.

An occy strap holds it closed at the top. She'll do. The Rainbow should give her a new lease of life. Then she can operate at 18 henceforth. 

Anyway that's my present to me. (**) <-- Quick reply smiley.


----------



## TidalPete (18/12/05)

nonicman said:


> Santa is bringing a pressure cooker for the yeast farm.
> [post="95484"][/post]​



Nonic,

That's excellent. :beerbang: My oldest must have been tired of my borrowing his digital camera as he seems to have told Sants to send me the same model. :super: 

:beer:


----------



## sab (19/12/05)

Looks like mrs santa (Girlfriend) is bringing me a BBQ , Might even try a few partial mash brews using the sideburner,See its still brew related. :lol:


----------



## Ross (19/12/05)

Well AHB has it's own Santa

Just put in the post to me - 10 S/S tap handles - WOO HOO  

Big D - You're a legend :beer: 


Cheers Ross...


----------



## PhilS (20/12/05)

I've been a good boy, so Santa ordered some more gear. An 82.5 MJ turkey burner from Austcrown & 3 lovely Cascade beer tap tops...at $5.00 each what a bargain :super:


----------



## tangent (20/12/05)

Santa - you've had your chance for well over 30 years and quite frankly you've dropped the ball on every occasion. 
Poxy clothes, stupid waste of tree cards and weird sh!t, well stuff ya Santa! 
This year I've set up a keg in a fridge full of delicious beer and it's going to be the best and drunkest Xmas yet, no thanks to you, so you can shove your candy canes and crap where it fits!

Bah Humbug!


----------



## Hopeye (21/12/05)

Same as Tangent. The [email protected]@rd never brings me anything useful, so I end up going out and getting what I want, but, then Xmas is for the kids to enjoy and the parents to endure the company of family they don't like......... Oh, this year I"m getting an electric hedge trimmer and a chain saw. Ummmm, I see a pattern forming here.........


----------



## delboy (21/12/05)

HOPEYE a chainsaw and an electric hedge trimmer. boy oh boy your wife wants some work done around the house buy the sounds of that  

my wife is a ledgend this year she told santa to get me a ,micromatic and all the bits to get my keg system up and running .wooooo hooooo .and now GMK has got it all ready for santa to bring. santa is even bringing the gas to 40/60 mix .
i think my new year is gunna be good  

MRS CLAUSE is a ledgend stuff sending wish letters to MR CLAUSE he always give me jocks (i reakon he is gay) cause he likes giving us blokes jocks , socks , and poofy looking shirts and ties. .
where MRS CLAUSE ROCKS. :lol: 

DEL


----------



## agro (21/12/05)

A collection of glass Steins to add to my collection. It will be good to have some decent glassware  (My ex-wife took *Everything* )


----------



## OCC (21/12/05)

A beautiful new surfboard straight outta the shaping bay.....    
but no holidays ta use it.


----------



## Jebus (21/12/05)

I've asked for an alarm clock without a snooze button...


----------



## Justin (21/12/05)

Brew like a monk and Designing great beers for me. Will be nice additions and looking forward to reading them. But they wont be here for christmas <_< 

Other than that?? Who knows.

I'm making/building my Dad an electric water smoker for christmas to smoke chickens, wallabies, beef ect like the yanks do. Should be cool.

Cheers. JD


----------



## johnno (21/12/05)

Just got a huge mecahnical bill due to the car breaking down.
Was on the way to Grain and Grape.

Thanks Santa :angry:


----------



## Charlie (21/12/05)

"... 3 dry stouts, 2 hefe weizens and a pale ale in a tall glass"

A few of the classic beer series and 60L fermenter is coming my way - should mean that I produce 60L of infected cloudy beer rather than 30 at a time  

Oh well, with some better mashing equipment and some improved yeast management, I might start producing something worthy :beer:


----------



## Lukes (21/12/05)

New harris 601 reg thanks to GMK for my party set-up
:chug: Hopefully 1 hangover thank's to the planned boxing day BBQ B)


----------



## KoNG (21/12/05)

just received in the post yesterday.... Copy of Designing Great Beers.
and a New Greg Pullman dark Jarrah Tamper for my espresso set up. sweet!!


----------



## warrenlw63 (21/12/05)

I got one too Kong.

Sweet tampers and great service by Greg. The wood gets nicer with further abuse. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## KoNG (21/12/05)

Arent they...!!!!!
i pulled my best shot yet on Silvia this morning...!
a piece of fine art the tamper is too..
as for service i ordered at 5pm on friday.. and had it (made to size) on tuesday.
Makes a huge difference.


----------



## Doc (21/12/05)

KoNG said:


> just received in the post yesterday.... Copy of Designing Great Beers.
> and a New Greg Pullman dark Jarrah Tamper for my espresso set up. sweet!!
> [post="98863"][/post]​



My God. I'm a bit of a coffee snob and have a great Krups Expresso machine at home, but didn't (or never really thought to look) for accessories such as tampers. 
I think I'm only allowed one real obcession at home though. I remember doing the spreadsheet trying to justify the Krups Orchestro a few years back 
The new Alesssi coffee machines look groovy though.

Doc


----------



## barfridge (21/12/05)

Santa is being very very ncie to me, leaving me a whole new brew setup: 58L legal keg converted to boiler, immersion chiller, 40L SS HLT, fermenters, bench capper and other bits and pieces.

I'll keep the good stuff, and sell on the rest, which will go to the grain mill fund. So if anyone in Perth wants some mashing gear, let me kmow and I'll see what GMB (grand master barfington) Enterprises can do.


----------



## Tim (21/12/05)

I am getting two 60L aluminium pots, so i will be able to finish the latest changes to the "pallas green brewery"


----------



## fergi (21/12/05)

well i know one of the presents im getting ,thats because i bought it,an alco meter,the missus cant drive anymore because she is ill so i have to drive when i go anywhere,so maybe i can squeeze in another couple of glasses over the course of the night,if i go any where i only ever have 2 beers even if im there for 4/5 hours,just in case
cheers

fergi


----------



## tangent (21/12/05)

i hear you Ferg
nothing like a quick drive to hospital after a heap of pints on friday night 
pulls the legs out of a good night out


----------



## Duff (22/12/05)

KoNG said:


> just received in the post yesterday.... Copy of Designing Great Beers.
> and a New Greg Pullman dark Jarrah Tamper for my espresso set up. sweet!!
> [post="98863"][/post]​



I've never heard of those tampers before and I don't mind a good coffee h34r: Our Krups blew up recently after about 2 years so I bought one of these bad boys a couple of weeks ago, they weigh a ton but what a great machine with a 5 year warranty:





Cheers.


----------



## warrenlw63 (22/12/05)

Kong

Small world. Yep, the old Silv. does a nice shot. Can be a bitch at times too <_< though. Temp surfing covers that end.

Duff

Thermoblocks, eaghhhhh. :blink: 

Here's the family shot. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Duff (22/12/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Duff
> 
> Thermoblocks, eaghhhhh. :blink:
> 
> ...



Hmmpff ^_^ Fine, I'll take my new Breville and go then...

:lol:


----------



## warrenlw63 (22/12/05)

:lol: Nah, looks the goods Duff. :beerbang: 

Warren -

Beer & Coffee Snob. :beerbang:


----------



## RobW (22/12/05)

Duff said:


> Hmmpff ^_^ Fine, I'll take my new Breville and go then...
> 
> :lol:
> [post="99003"][/post]​



I'll come with you Duff, then if my Breville dies we can use yours


----------



## KoNG (22/12/05)

www.coffeetampers.com.au
for those wanting a great tamper...! you can see it in warrens photo.
Greg does great engraving too

Didn't know you had silvia too..! (she is tempremental though.. yes)
great machine, i got rocky as well...!!!!!


----------



## SteveSA (22/12/05)

I have no idea what Santa-ette has planned this year. What I do know is it's coming from the US and that can only be good 

Good if it's brew related anyway - not so good if it's foreign policy related :blink: 

Merry Xmas to all :beer: 
Steve


----------



## warrenlw63 (22/12/05)

KoNG said:


> Didn't know you had silvia too..! (she is tempremental though.. yes)
> great machine, i got rocky as well...!!!!!
> [post="99030"][/post]​



Half your luck on the Rocky. :beerbang: I've only got a poor old Lux. Fragile looking thing, that said it's been grinding without skipping a beat for the last 2 years.  

Warren -


----------



## KoNG (22/12/05)

I was lucky the whole package was a 30th present...! from all my friends.
The Tamper for christmas just topped it off.

Doc... if you havent experienced a "real" tamper... look into it, really makes a difference (K&K v. AG) ha hahaa


----------



## Darren (22/12/05)

Hopeye said:


> Same as Tangent. The [email protected]@rd never brings me anything useful, so I end up going out and getting what I want, but, then Xmas is for the kids to enjoy and the parents to endure the company of family they don't like......... Oh, this year I"m getting an electric hedge trimmer and a chain saw. Ummmm, I see a pattern forming here.........
> [post="98778"][/post]​


----------



## warrenlw63 (22/12/05)

Darren

You don't get around after midnight pseudonymously as Peas and Korn do you? :unsure: 

Warren -


----------



## Darren (22/12/05)

Try to mind my P's and Q's. Nope not P and C. He is apparently South Ausssie. My guess is Tom or Mudguts


----------



## Hopsta (22/12/05)

My missus has kindly got me some stuff for my round cooler mashtun, she ordered (with my help) a ss false bottom and ss tap with fitings and a couple of meters of silicon hose from G&G.... 1 BIG step closer to AG... almost there....


----------



## timmy (22/12/05)

my refractomter that i bought on ebay last thurs turned up from the US yesterday (speedy!!!!!!!!!) spouse has wrapped it up on me, so no using it on saturday's brewday.


----------



## Hopsta (22/12/05)

timmy said:


> my refractomter that i bought on ebay last thurs turned up from the US yesterday (speedy!!!!!!!!!) spouse has wrapped it up on me, so no using it on saturday's brewday.
> [post="99144"][/post]​



Hhaha yeh same here my stuff arrived a couple of days ago but the missus wont even let me look at it until xmas day! :lol:


----------



## big d (22/12/05)

this was what i just recently was hoping santa would bring me.alas im still crying in my beer as its not going to happen just yet.06 hopefully will bring an early xmas present.


----------



## KoNG (23/12/05)

timmy said:


> my refractomter that i bought on ebay last thurs turned up from the US yesterday (speedy!!!!!!!!!) spouse has wrapped it up on me, so no using it on saturday's brewday.
> [post="99144"][/post]​




Just brew on sunday timmy..!!!!! :lol: h34r:


----------



## jayse (23/12/05)

My little santa has a brought a present reasonbly fresh from fremantle (nov 05) the box has a little cherub type thing on it and i can't imagine much of whats inside it will be left by boxing day. :chug: 


Have a good one brewers
Jayse


----------



## wee stu (26/12/05)

Ross said:


> Well AHB has it's own Santa
> ...
> [post="98538"][/post]​



Xmas eve and six three piece ss ball valves arrive on the front door, allowing me to play a belated santa to a few other Adelaide brewers (you know who you are guys ........... we aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaare the minfilocs!!) :blink: 

Two kegs arrived just before xmas. Trying to figure out if GMK enterprises does housecalls in 2007  

On the day - an electronic PH meter, chimay triple pack with glass, Grolsch 1.5L magnum, the new Proclaimers album to provide a brewing soundtrack......

....... and a custom made baseball hat that is so hyperbolic it makes Kenny seem positively modest :lol: 

First the beers, then the labels, then the t shirts, now the hat - wee stu enterprises is gathering speed, all down hill and the brakes are shot, but hogmany is only six sleeps away h34r: 

awrabest, stu


----------



## tangent (26/12/05)

any pics/details of the Ph meter Stu?
Sounds like a great score!
I knew Santa would falter so I gave myself the Chimay pack on behalf of the cat 
Made for a tasty but very drunk Festivus.
WTF is hogmany?


----------



## Mr Bond (26/12/05)

tangent said:


> .
> WTF is hogmany?
> [post="99505"][/post]​



Google found me this,I was curious too  

http://www.hogmanay.net/history/faq#hogmanay


----------



## tangent (26/12/05)

ok
Scott code word for new-years


----------



## wee stu (26/12/05)

tangent said:


> any pics/details of the Ph meter Stu?
> 
> 
> WTF is hogmany?
> [post="99505"][/post]​



Once we work out how to use the daughter's new digital camera, pics are a definite possibility. It is a dick smith job, extendable probe, digital read out - looks pretty simple to use.

Hogmany - otherwise known as auld year's nicht, precedes ne'ersday and promotes a flurry of lum reeking felicitations. 

Has been known to induce naked romping in public fountains, and waking semi clothed and shoeless in distant farm barns, surrounded by frozen fields  :huh: :blink: 

awrabest, stu


----------



## tangent (26/12/05)

sounds like a handy Ph meter - my Father has one but it seems to need a calibration for every use which sounds like a pain in the ass

Hogmany website mentions kissing quite a lot. Sounds like a better show than Glenelg


----------



## GMK (26/12/05)

wee stu said:


> Ross said:
> 
> 
> > Well AHB has it's own Santa
> ...



Mate where did u get the chimay tripple pack with the galss - i would like one of them.
I got the Beer Box from the kids.
My wife made me some Beer Cushions for the nook in the bar.
Got a Beer a clock - study holder and a blue tonge Ginger Beer.
Got some stuff for the bar - didyabringyagrogalong placque to put up.

also wee stu - happy to do House calls in 2006 - 2007 is a bit far out to plan at the moment.


----------



## Aaron (26/12/05)

Nothing much brew related here except some books and some cash I'm going to use on some aeration stuff. I did bet a shiny new iPod though  I only have three of them now. 


When do we get the stainless goodies stu?


----------



## wee stu (26/12/05)

GMK said:


> Mate where did u get the chimay tripple pack with the galss - i would like one of them.
> [post="99513"][/post]​



I didn't Kenny - Father Christmas did  

However, I reckon he might shop at Cellarbrations on Greenhill Rd  



Aaron said:


> When do we get the stainless goodies stu?
> [post="99515"][/post]​



PM or phone me Aaron, we'll try to work something out.


----------



## Jazman (26/12/05)

i got some beer a brazilain beer, a jamican beer,boditons pub ale ,and some ber from denmark had the brazilain beer ,,it needs more hops and malt flavour but very clean the jamican one want as clean had a soapy aroma too and needed more hops either that or i am just a bloody hophead


----------



## Kai (26/12/05)

I'll call it a christmas present even if I did buy it myself a few days beforehand

http://www.zago.it/en/hy150.htm

No idea what it tastes like.


----------



## tangent (26/12/05)

almost ANY grog shop will get the chimay packs in for you
i asked a 2 seperate stores and they both got the pack quickly, one within the hour


----------



## Mr Bond (26/12/05)

Kai said:


> I'll call it a christmas present even if I did buy it myself a few days beforehand
> 
> http://www.zago.it/en/hy150.htm
> 
> ...



Bloody hell,The blurb on that beer sounds like it was written by a wine tosser.
Let us know what it really tastes like when you open it :chug: 

Brau(hype hound)luver


----------



## GMK (26/12/05)

tangent said:


> almost ANY grog shop will get the chimay packs in for you
> i asked a 2 seperate stores and they both got the pack quickly, one within the hour
> [post="99530"][/post]​



Well - get one for me before you come up to get the Mash Tun - and i will pay u for it...


----------



## big d (26/12/05)

Jazman said:


> i got some beer a brazilain beer, a jamican beer,boditons pub ale ,and some ber from denmark had the brazilain beer ,,it needs more hops and malt flavour but very clean the jamican one want as clean had a soapy aroma too and needed more hops either that or i am just a bloody hophead
> [post="99528"][/post]​




i hear the brazilians are very clean and smooth jaz  

bring on the wax
big d


----------



## TidalPete (27/12/05)

TidalPete said:


> [ My oldest must have been tired of my borrowing his digital camera as he seems to have told Sants to send me the same model.
> [post="98331"][/post]​



Sorry to reply to my own post but I must tell you that I stopped believing in Santa at the age of around eight when the bottle of beer I left out for him (Santa) vanished overnight,  and the huge stocking I had left out was unexplainably filled with *rocks*  I am still suspicious that my dear old dad was the culprit although I can't prove anything? Can't remember if he had beer breath or not in the morning? 

:beer:


----------



## Batz (27/12/05)

wee stu said:


> Ross said:
> 
> 
> > Well AHB has it's own Santa
> ...




That I'll like to see !!! :lol: 

Batz


----------



## GMK (27/12/05)

TidalPete said:


> TidalPete said:
> 
> 
> > [ My oldest must have been tired of my borrowing his digital camera as he seems to have told Sants to send me the same model.
> ...



TP - that is because every time you are really naughty throughout the year - Santa takes away a present and replaces it with a rock or a potatoe..


----------



## Batz (27/12/05)

GMK said:


> TidalPete said:
> 
> 
> > TidalPete said:
> ...




That's why I only recieved rocks and potatoes ! :angry:  

Batz <_<


----------



## big d (27/12/05)

potato pale ale heated by hot rocks coming up hey batz


----------



## GMK (27/12/05)

big d said:


> potato pale ale heated by hot rocks coming up hey batz
> [post="99595"][/post]​



Schwrzbier or SchwrzPotter h34r:


----------



## Gerard_M (29/12/05)

I scored pretty well this year & have got my counter-pressure filler ready to go. Santa left all the bits & pieces. The beers is in the keg, just grab some bottles & fire up. Bottles. Bummer. Looks like I will have to wait until later this evening to grabs some Grolsch bottles.
Oh well I can still have a beer in front of the cricket!
Cheers
Gerard


----------

